# Can powdered sugar be used to feed bees?



## BeeJellis (Feb 21, 2010)

I may have a cheap source of powder sugar that can not be sold for human uses due to a problem with the packaging, but the powder sugar is ok. I was told that 3% cornstarch is mixed in for flow control and wounder if that will bother the bees. Anyone have words of wisdom?


----------



## spieker (Jun 26, 2009)

I do not know if cornstarch would hurt the bees. I am wondering if there would be a way to filter out the cornstarch after the sugar has dissolved. I am thinking of using something like a coffee filter. Maybe a test could be done on a small amount and see if any cornstarch remains in the filter. Or maybe someone else reading this has tried something that they could share.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

It is not a good Winter feed unless they can take plenty of cleansing flights for the diarrhea it gives them.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I wouldn't use it for feed, but great for dusting the bees.


----------



## Blackwater Bee (May 1, 2008)

Nope, I would not.


----------



## paul4168 (Aug 19, 2010)

I threw in a pound of powder sugar on the top board of into some of my hives just because....
do I need to go in there and bail it out?

I also threw in about 4 pounds of bee candy and there is syrup on the hives as well. i am in north carolina with decent weather.


----------

